# File and Print Sharing Fails in Server 2008



## 01onesandzeros (Jul 9, 2010)

We have upgraded several servers from 2003 to 2008 Ent. and since this time, our file and print sharing ability suddenly fails. It will work fine for a couple of weeks, then without warning, users can no longer print or browse the file shares. A reboot is then required to temporarily resolve the issue.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Have you checked your event viewer to see what's going on?


----------

